# Advice for Schubert's Fantasie in F minor for four hands



## Moonlit (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello, I've recently started learning the primo part to Schubert's four hand fantasy in f minor and was wondering if anyone had any advice on the best way to learn the second movement. I'm trying to work with a metronome, but it's a pretty painful process. Overall advice for the whole piece would be appreciated as well!


----------

